
Fedora is considering a LTS release - cverna
https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/32GEZVGUJ36UFYCYPUGZPSGQM2QGLW66/
======
quantummkv
Isn't CentOS basically the LTS version of Fedora?

